# 2016 GAA-USAT Calendar



## Archery Mom (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's a calendar I have put together to help everyone with dates. 
Hope it helps.
Mechell


----------



## Archery Mom (Sep 14, 2016)

Nov 12, Every Arrow Counts 18m Indoor, Madison, Ga

Oct 22, Ace Halloween Shoot, Social Circle, Ga

Oct 29, ALC Halloween Shoot, Snellville, Ga

Dec 3rd, GAA 25M Indoor State Championship, Statesboro Ga

Dec 10, ALC Christmas shoot, Snellville, Ga


----------

